# Why ground a Plastic dust collector ?



## frostwood (Sep 3, 2009)

I am alittle mistified as to why Dewalt includes a ground wire to ground the plastic dust collector hose on the attachment for the Dewalt 735 planer. The plastic looks to be a non conductive material but your thoughts.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

This makes me wonder also. The ground is supposed to be from static with could possibly create a spark. I assume the hose is like a baloon. Rub it on your head and stick it too a wall.LOL I think saw dust moving in the hose would create the same effect. The part that gets me thinking is the ground is attached to one end. If the hose is non conductive how does it get rid of static on it's entire length?


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Grounding the static charge that can build up is a good idea. While I have never heard of a fire or explosion caused by a static discharge in a hobby shop, I have been shocked by the static buildup in a plastic collection hose!
Hurts a bunch and if your fingers were in the wrong place when it happened you could be seriously hurt!
(Zap, Jump, Zing and Bleed)


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

On my drum sander I ended up applying aluminum tape the length of the hose and making sure the grounding wire was in good contact with it to stop the discharge. (the same aluminum tape HVAC folks use to seal their ducting)
I have been shocked as far as 12 inches away from the tube on my sander.
A buddy of mine used S&D for his system and where the collection pipe was close to the operator he would sometimes get shocked so he applied the same tape on the interior of the pipe to eliminate the discharge.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

As air moves across plastic it causes a buildup or potential for static electricity and the ground gives the electricity a ground path to dissipate.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Static electricity is a real problem here. We have a very dry climate and its the perfect conditions for static. I have zapped myself more than once on the plastic hoses for my dust collector and shop vac. It smarts. I use my shop vac when I am using the router table and I must say there is more dust attached to the outside of the hose when I am finished as there is in the vacuum.


----------



## frostwood (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to all for taking the time to reply. Very helpful.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

We sold a Delta dust collector a while back. He complained about the lack of suction. I told him *again* that he needed to ground it. When he finally did, all was well. It was plastic pipe and static was the culprit.


----------



## frostwood (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually mine is an ejection system on the 735 dewalt planer. It wound not make a difference I suppose as it is still dust moving through the plastic tube. I did go ahead a ground it. It is the new planer that I picked up on the clearance deal of $274.00 so I have not had an opportunity to use it as of yet.


----------

